# Gas cooktop flush with countertop



## joecaption

#1 If the floor was that far off it should have been dealt with first before any other work was done.
There is no heat hot enough on a stove on the outside to cause a safety issue.


----------



## joecaption

#1 If the floor was that far off it should have been dealt with first before any other work was done.
There is no heat hot enough on a stove on the outside to cause a safety issue, it's going to look like poop if it's not lifted some how.


----------



## joecaption

#1 If the floor was that far off it should have been dealt with first before any other work was done.
There is no heat hot enough on a stove on the outside to cause a safety issue, it's just going to look like poop if it's not lifted some how.


----------



## joecaption

#1 If the floor was that far off it should have been dealt with first before any other work was done.
There is no heat hot enough on a stove on the outside to cause a safety issue.


----------



## llamafilm

After looking at the granite for a week, I've decided it doesn't look good, so I'm going to raise the stove an inch.

On a related note, I started thinking about oven heat on the cabinet sides... There is only 1/2" clearance between the oven and the cabinet. But according to some sources, the auto ignition point of MDF is 425 F, which is well above what I expect on the outside of the oven. Anyway, I'll just buy a fire extinguisher and try to quit worrying.


----------

